# New Guy Modding case from scrap:)



## Shinobi (Feb 27, 2008)

*New Guy BUILDing  case from scrap*

Hey guys Im MKmods friend and he Directed me here to post my rig that im building to get some suggestions and comments 

My idea for this case was just to be simple looking and sleek looking The top will be acrylic (I think i might add some hood pins if my pocket alows it ). My color theme was going to be Black all around the Prefrated metal and im going to leave the trim silver .

I am a Novice Modder so any sugestions or Idea on what i Should do would be Greatly appreciated 

here are pics

Bottom part

























 know the edges are a lil rough around the fan hole but im going to put rubber around the edges when i find them


































btw any one where to get those rubber things that go over the metal edges? I tired home depot they didnt' have it


----------



## miksanity (Feb 27, 2008)

loving that counterstrike hat, that case is HUGE though


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 27, 2008)

go to an autoparts store and get some door edge guard...will do the same thing...Has glue in the middle to help adhere it also!


----------



## Namslas90 (Feb 27, 2008)

You can also get the trim molding here.


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 27, 2008)

miksanity said:


> loving that counterstrike hat, that case is HUGE though



Thanks that hat is so old but i still love it ... yeah now that i look at it it is kind of HUGE any suggestions on how to make it smaller with out starting all over?


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 27, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> go to an autoparts store and get some door edge guard...will do the same thing...Has glue in the middle to help adhere it also!



Thanks man ill definitely go check it out



Namslas90 said:


> You can also get the trim molding here.



yes thats the one!!!! thanks man


----------



## strick94u (Feb 27, 2008)

Shinobi said:


> Thanks that hat is so old but i still love it ... yeah now that i look at it it is kind of HUGE any suggestions on how to make it smaller?



Don't big is good you have room to grow kudos on being brave and doing your first mod in public


----------



## tiys (Feb 27, 2008)

Dude...that is cool...It's very original


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 27, 2008)

lol thanks for the Kudos but this isn't my first mod my recent mods ive had lots of help from MKmods  
Its been awhile since ive modded but im trying to really get back into it.. keep my self busy so I don't put money into my jeep 
here's my first




2nd




my pride and joy


----------



## mrw1986 (Feb 27, 2008)

Optimash Prime ftw


----------



## MKmods (Feb 27, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> go to an autoparts store and get some door edge guard...will do the same thing...Has glue in the middle to help adhere it also!


that would work, its not soft so you may need to cut it into pieces to use but its local.(also comes in different styles)

I love to see those 200mm fans Shinobi....Welcome to TPU.
Another rubber edge I get from Petrastech (its twice as thick as the MNPCtech stuff) 
http://www.petrastechshop.com/neruedtrmo.html

I use them both depending on the part.

It is big, but the cooling is really gonna be nice with those 2 120mm fans blowing over the mobo. 
See if you can mount the DVD flush with the case

and where the video cards mount  is there room to put a couple of 60mm fans for exhaust?

(PS: I just noticed how you bent the alum to mount the DVD, pretty cool)

Next time you punch holes for the 120s come by and il let you use my hole saw (fast and clean)


----------



## intel igent (Feb 27, 2008)

i thought you said you were modding a case from scrap? it dont look like scrap


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks Mark for the link its actually cheaper than the other place .

as for the 60mm fans where can i get some ? thats a good idea (kinda reminds me of the RLS case u build..Eternal still hasn't put it together yet and Im pissed about it )

Yeah i will try to make that DVD slot flush when i get home It should be so hard ..


----------



## MKmods (Feb 27, 2008)

Shinobi said:


> as for the 60mm fans where can i get some ? thats a good idea (kinda reminds me of the RLS case u build..Eternal still hasn't put it together yet and I pissed about it )


What a waste...lol

as to the fans I gave mine to eternal.. try Coolerguys(they are close to us and stuff gets here pretty fast)
http://www.coolerguys.com/60.html

give kris a call and see if they may have them..(CompUSA has some scraps left too)


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 27, 2008)

intel igent said:


> i thought you said you were modding a case from scrap? it dont look like scrap



well the Prefrated metal I found that in the garbage can when i moved in to a house so I count that as scrap  .. as for the MB tray It was off an coolmaster stacker .. im broke all the time i only work with what i got


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 27, 2008)

MKmods said:


> What a waste...lol
> 
> as to the fans I gave mine to eternal.. try Coolerguys(they are close to us and stuff gets here pretty fast)
> http://www.coolerguys.com/60.html
> ...



ooo thanks for the site there not that bad priced .. yeah im temped to buy that case from him .. just so i can hook it all up


----------



## kylew (Feb 27, 2008)

Calling things like these "Mods" is a great injustice. A mod is modifying something that's there, this is a creation  different league to a mod


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 27, 2008)

kylew said:


> Calling things like these "Mods" is a great injustice. A mod is modifying something that's there, this is a creation  different league to a mod



Let's see you make this mod, make us a log and post all the pictures.


----------



## kylew (Feb 27, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> Let's see you make this mod, make us a log and post all the pictures.



I don't think you got my point. Calling this a "mod" isn't doing it justice, it's a creation, in a different league to a mod (modifying).


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 27, 2008)

kylew said:


> I don't think you got my point. Calling this a "mod" isn't doing it justice, it's a creation, in a different league to a mod (modifying).



Ah, nvm, thought you were dissing the guy flat out.


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 27, 2008)

kylew said:


> Calling things like these "Mods" is a great injustice. A mod is modifying something that's there, this is a creation  different league to a mod



Ur right ... my bad i guess it should say Building instead of Modding .. I would Change it if i could...


----------



## kylew (Feb 27, 2008)

Shinobi said:


> Ur right ... my bad i guess it should say Building instead of Modding .. I would Change it if i could...



 I love doing thins like this, haven't had the time for a long while now, Love to watch other people's logs though


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 27, 2008)

Interesting projects...that's quite the ventilation upgrade to the Antec900


----------



## MKmods (Feb 27, 2008)

kylew said:


> Calling things like these "Mods" is a great injustice. A mod is modifying something that's there, this is a creation  different league to a mod


Good point..

Its a lot harder to build from scratch than to just fix up a reg case. Another thing that makes it hard is showing it as you work as there are always mistakes and people see them. There are tons of things to consider when building from scratch like where to put the wiring, parts, fans,lights and on and on.

Dont even get me started on taking picts (I suck so bad) As you get better you learn to take flattering picts 

To me I like when people point out stuff they dont like as it gives me a chance to see things from another perspective.


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 27, 2008)

MKmods said:


> To me I like when people point out stuff they dont like as it gives me a chance to see things from another perspective.



Thats why im posting it here at my other Forums all i got were stupid comments..



CyberDruid said:


> Interesting projects...that's quite the ventilation upgrade to the Antec900



yep 2 200mm's in front and 1 200mm on top and amazingly it was quite


----------



## intel igent (Feb 27, 2008)

Shinobi said:


> well the Prefrated metal I found that in the garbage can when i moved in to a house so I count that as scrap  .. as for the MB tray It was off an coolmaster stacker .. im broke all the time i only work with what i got



guess the previous owners werent very imaginative? oh well better for you 

im the same way, i always try to get the most out of whats available to me.

ingenuity and hard work surpass money and stupidity any day 

got any more pix of the 900?


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 27, 2008)

yep http://s56.photobucket.com/albums/g183/shinobikp/computer/Brawl Mod/

Went threw alot trying to figure out how to mount the fans...  i have give credit for MKmods he helped me alot with this case


----------



## Skrabrug (Feb 27, 2008)

Fill it with lights


----------



## MKmods (Feb 28, 2008)

Shinobi said:


> yep http://s56.photobucket.com/albums/g183/shinobikp/computer/Brawl Mod/
> 
> Went threw alot trying to figure out how to mount the fans...  i have give credit for MKmods he helped me alot with this case



LOL, all I did was cut 2 holes..as a matter of fact when you said you wanted to use the 200mm fans I thought you were crazy...

I bet a LOT of people did double takes when they saw it at the lan


----------



## intel igent (Feb 28, 2008)

thnx 

havent looked through all of the pix but i think i saw a mustang?


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 28, 2008)

MKmods said:


> LOL, all I did was cut 2 holes..as a matter of fact when you said you wanted to use the 200mm fans I thought you were crazy...
> 
> I bet a LOT of people did double takes when they saw it at the lan



yeah but u helped with the Idea on how to mount to fans I would have been stuck for ever dealing with the fiberglass 



intel igent said:


> thnx
> 
> havent looked through all of the pix but i think i saw a mustang?




yep thats my gf's baby 1966 Mustang with a 289 and it RUNS!!!


----------



## intel igent (Feb 29, 2008)

Shinobi said:


> yep thats my gf's baby 1966 Mustang with a 289 and it RUNS!!!



SWEET! i have a '91 5.0l


----------

